# [SEMI_OT] [RETI] Sfruttare due ADSL

## salade

Ciao a tutti.

In casa mi sono ritrovato ad avere due linee ADSL...

Ho un serverino gentoo che mi fa da router con 3 schede di rete (una per la rete e le altre due ai modem).

Vorrei sapere: è possibile farle sfruttarle entrambe contemporaneamente da parte dei client?

Grazie in anticipo delle risposte!

Stefano

----------

## xchris

saro' sintentico:

LARTC  :Very Happy: 

http://lartc.org/

La singola connessione avra' al massimo la velocita' di una delle 2 linee.

Se utilizzerai soft come prozilla & Co oppure se valuterai il troughput totale vedrai il miglioramento.

Purtroppo LARTC non e' proprio semplicissimo.

Ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

se riesci poi spieghi come hai fatto? che io sappia si risolve con un hub...

----------

## xchris

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> se riesci poi spieghi come hai fatto? che io sappia si risolve con un hub...

 

in che senso?

la configurazione con lartc funziona senza problemi.

Ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

prova a vedere

http://lists.netfilter.org/pipermail/netfilter/2002-February/030637.html

http://mx.grulic.org.ar/archiver/html/grulic/2002-10/msg00420.html

----------

## masterbrian

Bisognerebbe usare BGP o OSPF per avere il massimo, ma con delle linee adsl la vedo difficile, specialmente nell'uso home. La configurazione poi sarebbe ancora piu' complessa.

Con le rotte statiche suggerite da Fonderie o con larc di Xchris potrai almeno usare entrambi i link, anche se non avrai le massime performance (specialmente con le rotte statiche, FD  :Razz: )

@CarloJekko, l'hub in questo caso non e' di nessun aiuto  :Cool: 

----------

## Frez

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Bisognerebbe usare BGP o OSPF per avere il massimo, ma con delle linee adsl la vedo difficile, specialmente nell'uso home

 

Non dovrebbe essere necessaria la cooperazione dei router del provider per farti accettare come loro neighbor ?

----------

## comio

 *Frez wrote:*   

>  *masterbrian wrote:*   Bisognerebbe usare BGP o OSPF per avere il massimo, ma con delle linee adsl la vedo difficile, specialmente nell'uso home 
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere necessaria la cooperazione dei router del provider per farti accettare come loro neighbor ?

 

già. Comunque, se assumi che il costo delle due tratte è paragonabile, puoi applicare politiche "round-robin" per fare il balancing.

ciao

----------

## z3n0

comprati il router della cisco che usa la ngi per attivarti la 4096/1024 che sarebbe la somma di 2 adsl a 2 mega..

in poche parole il router ha 2 porte adsl..

altrimenti ne vendono tanti simili col supporto ppp multilink

----------

## stefanonafets

Sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma nn dovrebbe fare in pratica un load-balancing fra le 2 connessioni?

----------

## comio

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma nn dovrebbe fare in pratica un load-balancing fra le 2 connessioni?

 

sì!

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma nn dovrebbe fare in pratica un load-balancing fra le 2 connessioni?

 

Ma non è una cosa così semplice dal momento che devi tenere in considerazione anche che spesso il protocollo di livello applicazione che userai non supporterà lo split sui due path.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *stefanonafets wrote:*   Sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma nn dovrebbe fare in pratica un load-balancing fra le 2 connessioni? 
> 
> Ma non è una cosa così semplice dal momento che devi tenere in considerazione anche che spesso il protocollo di livello applicazione che userai non supporterà lo split sui due path.

 

???

La cosa mi interessa ma non riesco a starvi dietro.....

Cmq secondo me la cosa migliore è fare il BONDING delle due ADSL in modo da vederle come un'unica interfaccia virtuale (posso sbagliarmi...)

Ma cosa centra BGP ed OSPF??? Non si tratta mica di un sistema autonomo....

Come ripeto tutto questo lo scrivo con la mia ignoranza ed un pò di studi alle spalle ma non più di tanto

----------

## gutter

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq secondo me la cosa migliore è fare il BONDING delle due ADSL in modo da vederle come un'unica interfaccia virtuale (posso sbagliarmi...)
> 
> 

 

Non penso proprio che sia possibile.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   
> 
> Cmq secondo me la cosa migliore è fare il BONDING delle due ADSL in modo da vederle come un'unica interfaccia virtuale (posso sbagliarmi...) 
> 
> Non penso proprio che sia possibile.

 

perché no?

mi sembra l'unica proposta intelligente, in mezzo a tutti questi BGP, OSPF, load balancing, ecc...

le connessioni ADSL, a meno di avere modem USB verrebbero viste come connessioni ethernet. basta fare un bond tra le due e si è a posto, no?

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perché no?
> 
> mi sembra l'unica proposta intelligente, in mezzo a tutti questi BGP, OSPF, load balancing, ecc...
> ...

 

Ciascuna delle connessioni ADSL (anche ammesso che i modem siano ethernet) avrebbe un suo IP. Dal momento che in ogni caso ti presenti su internet con due IP diversi credo che questo potrebbe influire sul corretto funzionamento di molti protocolli di livello applicazione.

Se mi sbaglio e questo è possibilissimo, ci terrei a capire come ciò possa essere implementato (nel senso di bonding) e se qualcuno ha qualche configurazione funzionante.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ciascuna delle connessioni ADSL (anche ammesso che i modem siano ethernet) avrebbe un suo IP. Dal momento che in ogni caso ti presenti su internet con due IP diversi credo che questo potrebbe influire sul corretto funzionamento di molti protocolli di livello applicazione.
> 
> Se mi sbaglio e questo è possibilissimo, ci terrei a capire come ciò possa essere implementato (nel senso di bonding) e se qualcuno ha qualche configurazione funzionante.

 

premetto che sul bonding ho letto un po' di teoria, ma non l'ho mai realizzato in pratica.

a rigor di logica, quando, in generale, si fa bonding, ogni interfaccia coinvolta dovrebbe avere un suo indirizzo IP, altrimenti non mi spiego come un qualuqnue tipo di connessione possa funzionare (a parte il discorso del bonding).

SUPPONGO quindi che sia possibilissimo farlo su due ADSL, anche indipendenti (due gestori diversi, o più in generale un default router per ogni interfaccia)

ma ripeto... queste sono mi e personalissime congetture

----------

## Frez

Dal basso della mia ignoranza:

Non c'e' un "default router" per ogni interfaccia, ma uno per ogni nodo.

Non ho mai usato 'sto bonding, ma da una rapida occhiata in linux/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt mi sembra di capire che all'insieme delle due interfacce venga assegnato un unico IP. Non so come risolvano a livello di arp (forse da un unico indirizzo HW alle due interfacce ? ).

Io credo che il bondind funzioni solo per costruire link punto-punto.

In questo caso non credo possa funzionare.

In uscita i diversi ISP depositerebbero i loro pacchetti in zone diverse della rete, quindi il ricevitore si vedrebbe arrivare pacchetti disordinati e con RTT molto saltellanti, gia' questo lo "innervosisce"  :Smile: 

In ricezione poi i pacchetti da dove passerebbero ? A meno di magheggi con i router ("equal cost multipath" e robe varie che non conosco bene ma che non si dovrebbero applicare a questo caso) per andare da un host all'altro la strada e' unica. Non credo che i router della Rete si metterebbero a spedire i pacchetti pari su un percorso, quelli dispari sull'altro, solo per non saturare l'ultimo hop di cui per altro non sono a conoscenza.

Il forwarding avviene sempre e comunque basandosi sull'indirizzo di destinazione che e' unico, ed unico e' il percorso. Qual'ora non fosse unico ... beh ... non credo sia possibile avere una comunicazione TCP tra due host che imbustano i segmenti in pacchetti IP con indirizzi differenti (a meno di non mettere mano allo stack tcp/ip o usare qualcosa di livello superiore)

edito: mannaggia, a volte scrivo "routing" ma intendo "forwarding"

----------

## gutter

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> non credo sia possibile avere una comunicazione TCP tra due host che imbustano i segmenti in pacchetti IP con indirizzi differenti (a meno di non mettere mano allo stack tcp/ip o usare qualcosa di livello superiore)

 

Esattamente. 

Da qualche ricerca qua e la ho capito che praticamente per vedere i due link fisici come un unico link logico (in pratica avere una banda pari alla somma delle bande delle singole ADSL) è necessario operare a livello applicazione (ad esempio nel caso di FTP aprire due connessioni distinte una su ciascun canale).

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Da qualche ricerca qua e la ho capito che praticamente per vedere i due link fisici come un unico link logico (in pratica avere una banda pari alla somma delle bande delle singole ADSL) è necessario operare a livello applicazione (ad esempio nel caso di FTP aprire due connessioni distinte una su ciascun canale).

 

Questo è vero ma si può fare qualcosa con il NAT e connessioni persistenti. Mi spiego. Ipotiziamo di mettere il NAT sulle due interfaccie fisiche e di avere il nostro gateway in ascolto su un indirizzo non fisico (virutale). Ipotiziamo inoltre che quando una connessione tcp viene agganciata su una interfaccia (nattata) questa viene mantenuta sempe e solo su tale interfaccia. Succederà una cosa del genere: la prima connessione tcp passa su eth0, la seconda su eth1, la terza su eth0,... e così via.

Questa roba l'ho implementata su un PIX un po' di tempo fa... (2002...).

Ora quanto sia fattibile con ciò che abbiamo nella cassetta degli attrezzi non lo so... ma è fattibile.

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo è vero ma si può fare qualcosa con il NAT e connessioni persistenti. Mi spiego. Ipotiziamo di mettere il NAT sulle due interfaccie fisiche e di avere il nostro gateway in ascolto su un indirizzo non fisico (virutale). Ipotiziamo inoltre che quando una connessione tcp viene agganciata su una interfaccia (nattata) questa viene mantenuta sempe e solo su tale interfaccia. Succederà una cosa del genere: la prima connessione tcp passa su eth0, la seconda su eth1, la terza su eth0,... e così via.
> 
> 

 

Davvero interessante ma non ho idea se si possa realizzare.

----------

## xchris

il funzionamento descritto e' bene o male quello del LARTC.

Quando una connessione e' su un IP proseguira' su quel ip.

(stesso discorso per macchine nattate)

Bonding non ho mai avuto modo di provarlo ma da quello che so richiede che entrambi gli endpoint lo supportino. (per lo meno il link aggregation)

ciao

----------

## masterbrian

 *Frez wrote:*   

>  *masterbrian wrote:*   Bisognerebbe usare BGP o OSPF per avere il massimo, ma con delle linee adsl la vedo difficile, specialmente nell'uso home 
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere necessaria la cooperazione dei router del provider per farti accettare come loro neighbor ?

 

Per BGP si, per ospf no in effetti  :Smile: 

----------

## u238

cavoli... C avevo pensato anche io!! ...volevo indagare su 1 cosa del genere, dato che prossimamente il mio vicino si prende l'adsl, e siamo già in LAN assieme... potevamo unirle e andare a doppia potenza  :Smile: 

...se qualcuno riesce a configurare il tutto, e magari riesce a fare 1 piccolo HOW-TO... lo ringrazierei col cuore... penso ke interesserebbe a molti!!

P.S:sarebbe 1 altra delle mille magie che con linux si possono fare ma con winzozz no  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frez

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

>  *Frez wrote:*   Non dovrebbe essere necessaria la cooperazione dei router del provider per farti accettare come loro neighbor ? 
> 
> Per BGP si, per ospf no in effetti 

 

Vuoi dire che gli ISP in genere hanno il processo di routing in ascolto anche sulle porte verso il cliente ?

Voglio sperare che abbiano delle route statiche, altrimenti mi metto ad avvisare route a bassissimo costo per ogni nodo della rete e inizio a sniffare il traffico dei miei vicini  :Smile: 

----------

## salade

Eccomi qui dopo le ferie e dopo l'applicazione dei consigli che mi avete fornito.

Vi spiego brevemente come ho fatto.

1) Ho preparato una Gentoo Station nuova nuova, 3 schede di rete (solo per semplicità, si dovrebbe riuscire anche con una sola), kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6.

2) Compilare il kernel con le seguenti opzioni:

```

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=Y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=Y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=Y

```

3) Settare ad ogni interfaccia di rete un proprio ip

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:4C:49:34:AD

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:35307 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:29495 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:26959980 (25.7 Mb)  TX bytes:2791733 (2.6 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x9400

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:4C:59:2D:9C

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1580 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:174717 (170.6 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:12 Base address:0x9800

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:ED:B5:C2:0F

          inet addr:212.X.Y.206  Bcast:212.X.Y.207  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5045 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2463 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:6604526 (6.2 Mb)  TX bytes:163650 (159.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

```

4) Pulire il routing con un bel

```

ip route del

```

5) Lanciare i seguenti comandi nell'ordine indicato:

- ip rule add from 192.168.1.3 lookup 1

dove 192.168.1.3 è l'ip dell'interfaccia di rete a cui è attaccata l'ADSL numero 1.

- ip route add 192.168.2.0/24 via 192.168.2.1 table 1

dove i due indirizzi sono quelli della rete locale

- ip route add 0/0 via 192.168.1.1 table 1

dove l'indirizzo è il gw dell'ADSL numero 1

- ip rule add from 212.X.Y.206 lookup 2

dove 212.X.Y.206 è l'indirizzo dell'interfaccia di rete a cui è attaccata l'ADSL numero 2

- ip route add 192.168.2.0/24 via 192.168.2.1 table 2

dove gli indirizzi sono quelli della rete locale

- ip route add 0/0 via 212.97.39.201 table 2

dove l'indirizzo è il gw dell'ADSL numero 2

- ip route add default equalize nexthop via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 nexthop via 212.X.Y.201 dev eth2

dove i due indirizzi sono i due gw delle linee ADSL

Ora il tutto è pronto per l'utilizzo. Ricordate che avrete la massima velocità scaricando da due ip DIVERSI contemporaneamente con due sessioni.

Spero di aver fatto cosa buona e se non sono stato chiaro chiedete pure!

----------

## salade

Uhm, c'è ancora qualche cosa che non va.

Ho appena provato a fare un traceroute ed ho perso il server  :Crying or Very sad: 

Domani mattina vado in cantina e vedo che è successo.

----------

## Frez

Ho alcune domande.

Perche' hai messo due rule per instradare pacchetti destinati alla rete 192.168.2.0/24 che e' direttamente attaccata al router ?

Se il router riceve un pacchetto per la rete 192.168.2.0/24 lo dovrebbe inoltrare sulla eth1 indipendentemente da dove gli sia arrivato senza bisogni di alcuna entry nella tabella di routing (questo e' il comportamento di default, che e' quello voluto in questo caso)

In parole povere, non capisco a cosa serva impostare delle tabelle di routing separate, non e' sufficiente solo l'ultima linea ? cio' la seguente:

 *salade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ip route add default equalize nexthop via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 nexthop via 212.X.Y.201 dev eth2
> 
> dove i due indirizzi sono i due gw delle linee ADSL
> ...

 

Come imposti il masquerade delle comunicazioni dalla rete 192.168.2.0/24 ? se il router 192.168.1.1 prevede a nattarle con il suo IP poi i pacchetti che passano dal router 212.X.Y.Z ?

Dovresti nattarele prima dello smistamento con equalize che non tiene conto della sessione a cui appartengono.

Un altra cosa che mi lascia perplesso riguardo all'equalize e' questa:

Se pacchetti appartenenti alla stessa sessione TCP prendono percorsi diversi, e' probabile che i segmenti trasportati arrivino in ordine non strettamente sequenziale e con ritardi diversi. Da quel che ricordo l'algoritmo di calcolo dei time-out per le ritrasmissioni dei segmenti TCP non si limita a fare una media del RTT, ma considera anche la varianza. Ritardi molto variabili rendono difficile il calcolo di tali time-out e potrebbero (dico "potrebbero") abbassare il throughput in alcune condizioni.

I flussi che ricevi poi non possono passare da entrambi i router: ogni sessione la devi aprire con un unico IP e quindi unica sara' la trada che dai server porta alla tua rete. (da questo punto di vista secondo me sarebbe meglio equalizzare per sessione, senza il parametro "equalize", in modo da poter distribuire il traffico sulle diverse linee adsl anche in entrata verso la tua rete)

Hai omesso alcune righe di configurazione che mi illuminerebbero ?

 *salade wrote:*   

> Spero di aver fatto cosa buona e se non sono stato chiaro chiedete pure!

 

Smanettare e parlarne assieme e' senz'altro cosa buona e giusta  :Smile: 

----------

## salade

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perche' hai messo due rule per instradare pacchetti destinati alla rete 192.168.2.0/24 che e' direttamente attaccata al router ?
> 
> Se il router riceve un pacchetto per la rete 192.168.2.0/24 lo dovrebbe inoltrare sulla eth1 indipendentemente da dove gli sia arrivato senza bisogni di alcuna entry nella tabella di routing (questo e' il comportamento di default, che e' quello voluto in questo caso)
> ...

 

Hai perfettamente ragione.

Quelle righe che ho scritto le ho trovate in una guida all'inizio di questo thread. Poi ragionando le avevo tolte anche io.

Non so dirti come mai, ma la comunicazione non funzionava... Stasera magari riprovo.

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come imposti il masquerade delle comunicazioni dalla rete 192.168.2.0/24 ? se il router 192.168.1.1 prevede a nattarle con il suo IP poi i pacchetti che passano dal router 212.X.Y.Z ?
> 
> Dovresti nattarele prima dello smistamento con equalize che non tiene conto della sessione a cui appartengono.
> ...

 

Questa è una domanda a cui non ho ancora una risposta :p

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un altra cosa che mi lascia perplesso riguardo all'equalize e' questa:
> 
> Se pacchetti appartenenti alla stessa sessione TCP prendono percorsi diversi, e' probabile che i segmenti trasportati arrivino in ordine non strettamente sequenziale e con ritardi diversi. Da quel che ricordo l'algoritmo di calcolo dei time-out per le ritrasmissioni dei segmenti TCP non si limita a fare una media del RTT, ma considera anche la varianza. Ritardi molto variabili rendono difficile il calcolo di tali time-out e potrebbero (dico "potrebbero") abbassare il throughput in alcune condizioni.
> ...

 

Ogni sessione avrà la banda massima di una singola linea ADSL.

Chi fa molto traffico FTP/HTTP con diverse sessioni, come me ad esempio sfrutterà al massimo entrambe le linee.

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai omesso alcune righe di configurazione che mi illuminerebbero ?
> 
> 

 

Direi di no  :Smile: 

Bye!

----------

## masterbrian

non proprio. OSPF normalmente si usa su lan che hanno strade "multiple" per arrivare ad una stessa destinazione. Si da un costo ad ogni percorso e OPSF decide il percorso.

E' un po' come impostare delle rotte statiche.

Facciamo un esempio

Hai 1 adsl con telecom e una con fastweb

Sicuramente imposterai una rotta che dice

se devi andare verso www.telecom.it allora usa la adsl di telecom

se devi andare verso www.fastweb.it allora usa la adsl di fastweb  :Smile: 

Puo' sembrare scontato, ed anche pesante da gestire, ma e' tutto sommato non diversissimo da BGP, in cui le rotte vengono definite da alcune tavole di routing.

----------

## Frez

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Facciamo un esempio
> 
> Hai 1 adsl con telecom e una con fastweb
> ...

 

Oh, esatto, ecco il nocciolo della questione: il problema e' proprio sapere quale sia la strada migliore per raggiungere un certo nodo della rete.

Per www.telecom.it o www.fastweb.it avrei pochi dubbi su quale route inserire staticamente

Ma se volessi raggiungere www.kernel.org ? E' meglio passare da telecom o da fastweb ?

Abbiamo tirato in ballo OSPF per capire se sia possibile utilizzarlo e lasciare quindi che sia lui ad informarsi sulla route migliore e gestire di conseguenza la tabella di instradamento.

Credo che la cosa non funzionerebbe perche'

 L'ISP non instaurerebbe un dialogo tra il processo di routing attivo sul proprio router e il mio (es. quagga). Per funzionare OSPF ha bisogno di instaurare rapporti di "adiacenza" con i router vicini, che tra l'altro devono appartenere allo stesso dominio di routing.

 I pesi con cui le route mi vengono avvisate (*) dai due ISP (appartenenti a domini diversi) potrebbero essere calcolati in modo differente e non direttamente comparabili. Quindi potrei rimanere comunque con il dubbio su quale sia la route migliore.

(*) Se non ricordo male, destinazioni esterne al dominio di routing vengono solo avvisate in stile "distance vector", ovvero "raggiungibilita' e distanza" dagli AS boundary router.

Questi sono solo ragionamenti miei, non amministro alcun dominio di routing e non conosco BGP. Correzioni e consigli sono sempre bene accetti  :Smile: 

----------

## u238

si ma... concludendo.. la soluzione di salade:

 *salade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ip route add default equalize nexthop via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 nexthop via 212.X.Y.201 dev eth2
> 
> 

 

è funzionante? ..tralasciando il fatto di decidere quale delle 2 linee è la scelta migliore per ottimizzare il percorso verso i vari server... proprio solo dividere il carico equamente sulle due linee.. supponendo di averne due identiche...

..vorrei solo sapere se quella configurazione della tabella di routing è funzionante oppure no.. non ho ancora le 2 linee a disposizione altrimenti avrei già "trappolato"  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si e' funzionante. il problema e' che NON e' preciso. in alcune condizioni puoi avere dei timeout o peggio perdere dei pacchetti.

Riguardo la di cui sopra 'intelligenza di soluzione', il bonding e' una soluzione applicabile solo in caso si voglia fare soltanto aggregazione di banda, o al massimo failover per avere comunque una connessione disponibile in caso di guasto.

Nel bonding poi, devi star attento a cosa fai passare e dove.

Inoltre, devi avere lo stesso gw e le stesse impostazioni di rete, cosa molto infattibile per 2 adsl diverse.

se vuoi fare port-forward, policy routing (es. vpn) ecc molto meglio ospf come diceva MasterBrian + iproute2.

----------

## Truzzone

Ciao a Tutti riesumo questo thread poichè ho la necessità di configurare un server gentoo con 3 schede di rete, 2 collegate ai due modem adsl con due connessioni a provider differenti e una collegata ad uno switch che condivide internet a tutti i pc.

Quello che voglio realizzare è una condivisione ad internet con il minor tempo di down (per questo due adsl di provider diversi)

In pratica quando il primo modem non riesce più a fornire il servizio, far spostare tutto il traffico sull'altro in automatico e nel momento in cui nel primo il servizio ritorna up ritornare alla configurazione di partenza, questa tecnica come si chiama? è fattibile?

Praticamente la seconda linea viene definita "di emergenza" e viene utilizzata solamente quando la prima è down.

I modem sono dei classici ethernet, dlink dsl-300t   :Razz: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

